# Can someone do me a quick favor?



## teamSKDM (Nov 27, 2012)

can someone take a blackmachine, (preferably with a quilt top) and photoshop a floyd rose and locking nut onto it?

I wanna see it so i can appropriately invision a build in mind.

Thank you! PM me anyone whos kindhearted to do it!


----------

